# Official Exhibitor List



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll try and keep this updated as accurately as possible so you know who is exhibiting at Waxstock 2012.

This is the final list. No more trade bookings taken, 10/08/12.

MANUFACTURERS (OR THOSE OFFICIALLY REPRESENTED)
Meguiars
Dodo Juice
Zaino
Stjarnaglos
Raceglaze
Dr Beasley's
Auto Finesse
Autobrite
Serious Performance
Paintshield
Scholl Concepts
Dr Leather
Planet Polish
Ventureshield
Autosmart
Karcher
3M Professional
3M Car Care
Eco Touch
ValetPRO
Car-Skin
Rupes
GTechniq
Angelwax
G3 Formula (Farecla)
Flex
Poorboys World
Pinnacle
Renovo
Permanon
Autoglym
ChipEx
Kranzle
Autobright
Concours Car Care

RESELLERS
Shinearama
Waxamomo
Elite Car Care
Morethanpolish
Bear's Wax Factory
Spautopia
Clean Your Car
MH Textiles

PRO DETAILERS
Auto Detox
Auto Finesse
Detail My Ride
Ideal Valeting
KDS Keltec
Envy Valeting
Cambridge Valet Centre/Crystal Valeting

CHARITIES
Sebastian's Action Trust
Kim's Corner (in aid of East Anglia Air Ambulance and Marcus Rutherford Foundation)

OTHER
Mercedes-Benz UK (Project X)
Coversure (insurance)
Cambridge Custom Paintwork
WAXYBOX... what is it? No one knows!


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

What's the date and location and opening times? 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Sun 26th August, Peterborough Arena PE2 6XE, 9am-5pm general admission, 10 GBP on the gate (8 GBP in advance)


----------



## Farécla Trade (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all
Delighted to announce that G3 Professional will be there in force!
See you at the event. :wave:


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Will update the list.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:

You'll be able to catch me on either the Paintshield or Spautopia stands :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Are the manufacturers the official companies or just resellers selling their products? in other words are 3m and Scholl and Angelwax etc all having stands provided by them or products just as part of traders stands. In other words can we chat to the manufacturers about their products and future products coming up or are we going to be chatting to resellers who wont have this info?


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Marc, I don’t think any representatives from Scholl Concepts factory will be there. However I will be :wave: and we’ll make sure to have test panels and all the new compounds available for people to try out.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Roy said:


> Hi Marc, I don't think any representatives from Scholl Concepts factory will be there. However I will be :wave: and we'll make sure to have test panels and all the new compounds available for people to try out.


Are you working on the day Roy?
Have the Rock may try the others in the range...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Are the manufacturers the official companies or just resellers selling their products? in other words are 3m and Scholl and Angelwax etc all having stands provided by them or products just as part of traders stands. In other words can we chat to the manufacturers about their products and future products coming up or are we going to be chatting to resellers who wont have this info?


They are a mix of official agents and representatives, and the manufacturers themselves.

3M are the manufacturer, for example. Scholl are represented by Spautopia. Angelwax are the manufacturer etc. There is more official manufacturer presence than not.

And don't think that a company like Spautopia would be underinformed just because they are a distributor; sometimes the agents know a great deal more than official company reps. :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> They are a mix of official agents and representatives, and the manufacturers themselves.
> 
> 3M are the manufacturer, for example. Scholl are represented by Spautopia. Angelwax are the manufacturer etc. There is more official manufacturer presence than not.
> 
> And don't think that a company like Spautopia would be underinformed just because they are a distributor; sometimes the agents know a great deal more than official company reps. :thumb:


No thats fine , i think you understood the general question same as i know i can chat to yourself and get all the answers i require about DodoJuice or James about his brand , john at Zaino etc but didnt know if Billys auto,s will be representing Angelwax lets say because he stocks it and wouldnt give me hard facts about products as he sells 25 different companies items.
Thanks...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just to point out Autobrite has been mispelt as Autobright (different company)


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Are you working on the day Roy?
> Have the Rock may try the others in the range...


Hi Marc, yes I'm there I will be splitting my time between Paintshield, wire brush in hand oh yes! and Spautopia - Scholl Concepts. 
I will make sure to have S3Gold, S17+, New S20Blue and New S30+ and if it comes in time the New W9+ for demo, I'm sure I can sort out the Wax's for demo too, leave it with me :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Great , i may come along , ill know day before i think..


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Are the manufacturers the official companies or just resellers selling their products? in other words are 3m and Scholl and Angelwax etc all having stands provided by them or products just as part of traders stands. In other words can we chat to the manufacturers about their products and future products coming up or are we going to be chatting to resellers who wont have this info?


We are manufacturers and you will be able to talk to the chemist who develops the products.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

angelw said:


> We are manufacturers and you will be able to talk to the chemist who develops the products.


Excellent , i did just pick you randomly same as the other 2 by the way :thumb:


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Excellent , i did just pick you randomly same as the other 2 by the way :thumb:


Well you will have to come and talk to me now!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

angelw said:


> Well you will have to come and talk to me now!


Lol


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> just to point out Autobrite has been mispelt as Autobright (different company)


No, two companies are going.

One is Autobrite, one is another trader called Autobright. :wave::thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> No thats fine , i think you understood the general question same as i know i can chat to yourself and get all the answers i require about DodoJuice or James about his brand , john at Zaino etc but didnt know if Billys auto,s will be representing Angelwax lets say because he stocks it and wouldnt give me hard facts about products as he sells 25 different companies items.
> Thanks...


Sure, I know what you mean, Marc.  I had a quick look and only about 3 manufacturers from memory are agent represented, so the overwhelming majority are the manufacturers themselves. That's a good start. But it's also important to note that just because a manufacturer is going it doesn't mean that a chemist or someone with expert knowledge will necessarily be there... we're going to have Gaz on our stand for example  :lol: (Only joking Gaz).

Plus you know what it is like on the OFFICIAL car manufacturer stands at large motor shows. You ask the nice girl what the vee angle of the latest AMG engine is and she hasn't got a f*cking clue!!! :wall:

Nevertheless, I think that Waxstock will be well populated with expert advice, knowledge and opinion :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

So no nice girls then  ????

Kelly


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't worry, Kelly, we have all angles covered...


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> Don't worry, Kelly, we have all angles covered...


All angles!? So, PJ in a skirt and wig then? :doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

well, it will be the weekend :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> No, two companies are going.
> 
> One is Autobrite, one is another trader called Autobright. :wave::thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Dodo Factory said:


> Don't worry, Kelly, we have all angles covered...


What, you've convinced Phil to wear the Official Shiny Mankini™?

*shudder* Now i'm not going to sleep for a week.


----------



## borse2008 (Mar 5, 2012)

Are there any bargains to be picked up ? Any tickets stilll available.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Bargains galore, thanks to trader discounts and even a charity discount stand of new/nearly new/part used test products (Kim's Corner).

Tickets still available at www.waxstock.com


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Hope some resellers bring a stock of einszett stuff


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Hope some resellers bring a stock of einszett stuff


Noted


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I meant to say free. Muahahahhaa


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Should not Autogeekuk be on there?

Great to have all the resellers etc all under the one big umbrella.

The amount of times you see some items at one sellers but you want other items that are sold else where.

Really looking forward to this, my wallet wont im sure.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

AutogeekUK is Motorgeek as far as I know, who are attending but under two representative brands: Poorboys World UK and Pinnacle.

We are pleased to welcome representation from Autoglym and Permanon today.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

The question is will all the resellers take card payment?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tank said:


> The question is will all the resellers take card payment?


+1 would be good to know


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

That depends on the reseller... it is a gamble at any show. But worry not - there will be a cash machine on site (although it will invariably charge a fee, so bring cash with you if you can).


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

That machine is gonna make a bloody good profit!


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

I know at probably £1-£2 per transaction. Is there any way that you could find out what resellers are accepting card transactions as I fear that the credit card maybe making an apperance :s


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> AutogeekUK is Motorgeek as far as I know, who are attending but under two representative brands: Poorboys World UK and Pinnacle.
> 
> We are pleased to welcome representation from Autoglym and Permanon today.


Yep... sorry meant Motorgeek, the power of word association hay.... Doh...:wall:

The More the Merrier.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

As a trader Shinearama will have a card machine there so we can take all forms for payment on the day :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Tank said:


> I know at probably £1-£2 per transaction. Is there any way that you could find out what resellers are accepting card transactions as I fear that the credit card maybe making an apperance :s


We simply don't have time to collate that info sadly - there are perhaps 50 trade stands of some type or another and some resellers may hire a machine on the day even if they don't have current card facilities. What we do know is that Dodo Juice will have a card machine there :thumb:

It is best to contact attending traders directly if overly concerned (see Exhibitor list). As mentioned before, whilst a fee cash point is not ideal it is a lot better than being stuck in a field in the middle of nowhere with a drive to a distant cash point. And many traders will have card machines, of course, as is typical at most UK car shows.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for that thats all that matters you have a card machine


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

We have and will be bringing our machine !

[QUOTE=Dodo Factory;3638990]We simply don't have time to collate that info sadly - there are perhaps 50 trade stands of some type or another and some resellers may hire a machine on the day even if they don't have current card facilities. What we do know is that Dodo Juice will have a card machine there :thumb:

It is best to contact attending traders directly if overly concerned (see Exhibitor list). As mentioned before, whilst a fee cash point is not ideal it is a lot better than being stuck in a field in the middle of nowhere with a drive to a distant cash point. And many traders will have card machines, of course, as is typical at most UK car shows.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Surprised swissvax or zymol aren't attending yet?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Swissvax have resource issues as a large show for them (Salon *****?) is very close to the date. Zymol UK will be represented by Mark at Morethanpolish/Vertar (Raceglaze), I believe. Maybe official representation from both next year? Who knows...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Now with full and updated list. Packed show, trade entries closed... phew!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DW will hopefully have a selection of Torches from LED LENSER on there stand for people to try out and then some special deals after the show


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Surprised swissvax or zymol aren't attending yet?


Swissvax have asked the Shinearama Team to represent them at Waxstock :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

and i will officially be representing chemicalGuys at the show if anyone wants any info on it during the day as sadly due to unforseen circumstances they cant make it...


----------



## FLEX UK (Jul 13, 2011)

*Waxstock*

Flex power tools will be demonstrating there polishers at Waxstock on Sunday. Come and see us and enter a competition to win a Flex L3403 polisher. There is plenty of othe give always .


----------

